# coding supervision of PICC line placement



## dil1097 (Oct 13, 2009)

Can any help me with this??????

My surgeon has been supervising the placement of PICC lines by Physician Assistants in a hospital setting. My doc dictates the op note as says "placed by physician assistant under my direct supervision". How would this be billed? We are not in a teaching hospital but would I follow those rules?

thanks!!!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 13, 2009)

*PHysician present and scrubbed*

When our supervising physician is physically present and scrubbed for the majority of the procedure we bill under the supervision physician's name (PA as assistant if the code allows)

If the procedure is done under the "general supervision" of Dr Supervisor that phrase tells me that the physician was in the general area but not physically present, so we bill under the PA (or NP) name. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## dil1097 (Oct 20, 2009)

thank you so much that does help.


----------

